# CmplxEp and Optimum Aesthetics.



## Corwin Cross (Dec 30, 2013)

Two releases I have been working on since the summer are due to be released in 2014. Different takes on live-processed, gritty, lo-fi ambient and techno variations.

CmplxEp is a series of murky, lo-fi experimental techno recordings, heavily using circuit-bent synths, microcassette recording malfunctions, and some heavy bass. Due out as a free digital release in late January. The unmastered, low-bitrate version can be streamed here.
https://soundcloud.com/dwngrd/sets/cmplxep-unmastered

Optimum Aesthetics is a 40-minute live jam of glitchy, minimal techno and digital harsh noise created in the early hours of a December winter morning, made as sort of a Christmas present to a dear friend of mine. Remixes are currently being gathered, and will be released as a cassette sometime during Spring 2014. It can be streamed here. 
https://soundcloud.com/dwngrd/sets/optimum-aesthetics


----------

